# Maple!



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

Maple is an amazing cat. A tortie tabby  she was a rescue and is the sweetest! We got her when she was a year old and her birthday is April 7th and we love her. I spent a long time trying to convince my parent to get this particular kitty!

When I first saw her I related her to the fictional character spottedleaf from the Warrior cats series. So I decided her name would be Maple and her warrior name would be Mapleleaf. 

When she was 3 years old an unfortunate life threatening thing happened. A pitbull boxer mix, who is a sweat dog, broke through my window screen and attacked Maple. We got her out of her jaws and rushed her to emergency care. She barley lived, and I (at the time a 13 year old) had to pay the $900 vet bill. She barley survived and it was a recovery period. Lots of medications and care. Now all that remains is her limp, her left leg can't have pressure on it and so when it's applies it goes down. 

She is a very active, friendly, and playful cat! Before the injury she could leap 3 meters! Now she can once again jump on top of doors, yes that little part. I have no clue why... 

She loves the ipad app and pays no attention to my fish tanks..... She beats up my medium large dog haha.









I love this cat! She lets me bath her, cut her claws, groom, and if I hold her and the vacuum turns on, she won't even claw me 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

oh, what a sweetie she is! I'm sorry to hear about what happened to her but glad she was able to bounce back. 

The fact that she's ok with you holding her while the vacuum's on says a LOT about her!


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

I was surprised that I could! It made me realize just how special she was :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

She is adorable! I'm glad she made it through the dog attack. That must have been very scary x.x


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The people who owned the pitbull-mix should have _paid your vet bill and the broken screen_.....It was very uncharitable and negligent that they did not pay (or did they pay anything?) If not, I would have taken them to 'small claims court' or whatever it's called in the U.S.. Pretty sure you would have been compensated as it was an unprovoked attack in your own home! You might check with a lawyer or the court to see if you could still do this. She is an amazing cat to survive the injuries and still feel confident to boss around your dog.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Were the police or animal control called? They should have been involved. Often, the court would order them to pay for this. Their dog is dangerous to others, this would have one strike against that dog. It is really important for that information to be on the record!

Every state's laws differ, but I would sue for the vet bills. In my state, you do not need a lawyer for small claims court. With a little help from a book with forms and directions, most can easily file the suit. It does cost to file and serve, but you could also recover those costs. The statute of limitations usually gives you a year or even 3 years in which to sue. Some research online would tell you what your laws permit. 

(I know that is easy for me to say as an adult and retired attorney. But it is true. I've even done it once for a dispute with a home contractor. I did not deal with this kind of law in my practice, so I bought the forms and researched the law online. At court, the contractor agreed to mediation and settled with me for the full amount I requested. So, no trial, no testimony needed. I just feel very strongly about this kind of thing and you should not be out that money. Your parents really ought to step up and help you do this. Just saying...)

It's wonderful that your kitty survived such a vicious attack! I'm happy to hear how well she has adjusted!

Mylita


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

What a scary experience (for both you an Maple!). Glad she recovered. I love the name Maple by the way.


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

She is beautiful and definitely has the look and attitude of a Warrior (great books). It's wonderful that she recovered from the attack and is not afraid of your dog. She's definitely a Warrior.


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

No, the people who owned the dog didn't help pay at all  I don't know... I mean my family has been friends with this person since he was a little kid. He is a college student as well. Wow, I didn't think that this thread would get so many comments! :3 Maple is a wonderful cat, and she was the only one that would let me hold her at the rescue. I am not sure if I need to make her a medicine cat instead because of the injury (my dad saw her inside e dogs mouth actually) because she can still defend well 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

She's a beautiful kitty!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is pretty! I am glad she is doing well after that ordeal. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

Just another picture


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Maple is gorgeous. You are a wonderful kitty parent to have worked so hard to save her life and then help her recover. It sounds like she has complete trust in you.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

What a little Sweetie....Maple is beautiful she looks happy and loved...I love her cat condo...did you get it online? Welcome to the forum) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes  in fact I recently so.d that one and bought her a new one online, this ones bigger.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Maple is so pretty. I have a dark Tortie as well - Effie. She's also a very special girl and like your Maple, was attacked by a dog. It fractured her sternum, things were touch and go for a while and she had to be crated for 6 weeks. She great now, though she stays away from the back fence - where the dog lives, thank goodness.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Maple looks like a lovely girl full of attitude (or maybe tortie-tude)! :luv


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

pkbshrew said:


> Maple is so pretty. I have a dark Tortie as well - Effie. She's also a very special girl and like your Maple, was attacked by a dog. It fractured her sternum, things were touch and go for a while and she had to be crated for 6 weeks. She great now, though she stays away from the back fence - where the dog lives, thank goodness.


Aw I'm sorry, glad she recovered so well! :3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

